# List of July 29th meeting attendees



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, just like last time here's a list that will give us a rough idea of how many people will be at the meeting. I believe last time there were around 15-20 of us at the meeting. Anyway, copy and paste the list of the person before you and add your name to it.

By the way, do you guys want to start a plant swap list now or later? The disadvantage with starting it now will be that what we have now will not necessarily be what we have later. The disadvantage with starting it later will be that we may not have enough time to arrange swaps. Does starting a plant swap thread on July 8 sound good? Should give us enough time and also a good idea of what we will have available.

Well, back to the attendees list. I'll start us off


1. James (erijnal)


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

It looks like I'm hosting, so I sure hope I'll be there.  

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Orange isnt very far from me at all....Count me in!


1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
2. Kurtis (247Plants)

I will post here some of the hardware Im looking for here...

48" light fixture 220watts or one so i can retro
CO2 diffusor for a 60 gal(coil type or similar)
CO2 Tank(really need this one to get it going)
lava rock


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just a quick note, looks like the meeting's going to be in Mission Viejo. Carl's gonna be moving there in a couple weeks, so Orange won't be the location of the meet


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh ok ....Ill have to rethink my strategy!


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

247Plants said:


> Oh ok ....Ill have to rethink my strategy!


I'm sure we can find someone to give you a ride. At the very least if you can get there I can take you back after things are done.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)

I'll probably need a ride or some good directions for the way to and back..


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851) 

Maybe I could go, I'll just put my name here just in case. What time is the SCAPE meeting going to take place? I'll probably also need a ride (I am in Pasadena area). My parents are busy on that day. blah...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
You're not far from Pasadena, are you?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think John is in Temple City, which is just next to Pasadena.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I believe Jeff and I are near the pasadena area.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like maybe a good group to carpool...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I need to check my work schedule which isn't out yet for that week and check other locals to see if they need rides too, but if I'm free and get times then I will be able to give rides. So Jeff you are not out of luck.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll just assume I'm going. If nothing else, I'll have some freebies that need to be dropped off.

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

(probably.) 

1. James (erijnal) 
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk) 
3. Kurtis (247Plants) 
4. Cassie (Cassie) 
5, John (turtlehead) 
6. Jeff (jeff63851) 
7. Greg (Iunknown) 
8. Tony (Gomer) 
9. Mike (Turbomkt) 
10. Joe (czado)


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

1. James (erijnal) 
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk) 
3. Kurtis (247Plants) 
4. Cassie (Cassie) 
5, John (turtlehead) 
6. Jeff (jeff63851) 
7. Greg (Iunknown) 
8. Tony (Gomer) 
9. Mike (Turbomkt) 
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably
12. Dale (frozenoak)


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

hi every one i'm new in this forum,i live in san berenardino. my name is cesar mora i'm member of the coast club in costa mesa,i'm looking for shrimps,rare plants and fish,i'm willing to buy or trade, i have diferent kinds of apistogrammas,and some others.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, Mora!!!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Darn it! I'm going to miss the 2nd meeting.  I was looking forward to attending too! I'm going to the Acura Classic Tennis Tournament.  Oh well, maybe I'll be able to catch the next meeting.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Color Me Blue said:


> Darn it! I'm going to miss the 2nd meeting.  I was looking forward to attending too! I'm going to the Acura Classic Tennis Tournament.  Oh well, maybe I'll be able to catch the next meeting.
> 
> Have fun everyone!


Say Hi to Maria for me, OK?


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably
12. Dale (frozenoak)
13. Tony (psidriven) does a planted 1L pico keep me in SCAPE?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd be suprised if you guys remember me! I've been so busy lately! I just got a 8-5 job that keeps me pretty busy with all my other responsibilities. Anyways, this sounds like a good time to start back into the aqua scene. I'll definitely sign up to come to this. Anyone in the ontario/chino area interested in car pooling?

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably
12. Dale (frozenoak)
13. Tony (psidriven) 
14. Phi (SnyperP)


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

SnyperP said:


> Anyone in the ontario/chino area interested in car pooling?


I don't know if you were offering, but I know that xcooperx wants to come but doesn't have transportation. He lives in West Covina.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

West Covina adds a few extra minutes to my trip, but I have no problem giving him a lift. I really haven't been around much, so i want to do anything i can do to help promote the club. If you can, have him PM me and we'll sort things out. Gotta go cram an exam and then to work!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey SnyperP good to hear from you again.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably
12. Dale (frozenoak)
13. Tony (psidriven)
14. Phi (SnyperP)
15. William (slickwillislim)


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike, are you going to PM everyone on this list with Carl's address?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

erijnal said:


> Mike, are you going to PM everyone on this list with Carl's address?


I haven't seen Mike around at all in the past few days. I don't know how he does the group PM's, but I can send out the address individually to everyone on the list if needed.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I'm officially back from vacation. 

As long as you are a member of SCAPE, you will receive Carl's address shortly (Or already have 8) ).


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

So I may miss the meet. I'm in Dallas and will likely be staying longer than expected. If so, next time!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

You'll be missed, Joe!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I may not be able to make it unless I end up finding a ride.......dang I had so much planned for this one too!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope you find a ride!!!! You need to get this tank


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If nothing else maybe i can have william or somebody drop it by when they return.....theres a couple people from my area going so we will see.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I might be able to give you a ride if my mom/dad doesnt let me drive their myself or if I dont pass my driving test on thursday. I can ask tommorrow.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

1. James (erijnal)
2. Carl (cwlodarczyk)
3. Kurtis (247Plants)
4. Cassie (Cassie)
5, John (turtlehead)
6. Jeff (jeff63851)
7. Greg (Iunknown)
8. Tony (Gomer)
9. Mike (Turbomkt)
10. Joe (czado)
11. Bruce (bblumberg) probably
12. Dale (frozenoak)
13. Tony (psidriven)
14. Phi (SnyperP)
15. William (slickwillislim)
16. Ed (apaa)

Im an pretty sure Im going to go. Im in Pasadena, I think its an hour drive or so but I havent been down there yet so who knows lol.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

ummm...does anyone know when the meeting starts (or when we can get there)?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Check here.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just a thought, if there are any carpools currently being organized in the background, make sure other members know so no one gets left out

Kurtis, man! You gotta make it out! Oh yeah, out of curiousity, have you used the driftwood yet?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ya i did actually.....its in my 20H with some willow moss tied to it! It seems to be a hangout central point for the two rams i got from ben...... I would snap some pics but im in the last days of my GDA letitsitanddonttouchittillitsgone stage...amazingly my tank glass is 90% clear except for the white residue it leaves....

Alas I havent heard from anybody if they are coming from my area.....I would really really like to go too!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I got gas money!!! Somebody please!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, Kurtis, if you can pay for the gas, I'll come get you. If someone else could give you a ride back home, then that'd be cool, but if you need a ride both ways, then I'm your man.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

erijnal said:


> Hey, Kurtis, if you can pay for the gas, I'll come get you. If someone else could give you a ride back home, then that'd be cool, but if you need a ride both ways, then I'm your man.


Just make sure there's room for a fish tank!!!!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry I couldnt give you a ride. I am going to drive there myself and my parents dont want anybody else in the car. Glad you can get a ride.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

erijnal said:


> Hey, Kurtis, if you can pay for the gas, I'll come get you. If someone else could give you a ride back home, then that'd be cool, but if you need a ride both ways, then I'm your man.


Strangely enough I'll be headed to Long Beach for dinner after the meet. I'd be happy to give him a ride back.

Kurtis... you might have to hang out for an hour or 2 and help clean up though.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well If I help and Im a really good helper think we could get it done Hells Kitchen style?

I do have a ride there and a ride back home from James but if you are heading towards the Long Beach area after, it would save gas and trouble since he is in Irvine and he would have to back track......

but we have it done either way and i gratefully thank the generosity shown here!


----------

